# ISO help making boiled dinner



## mikki (Apr 12, 2009)

does anyone have a receipe for boiled dinner? or do you just through the stuff in a pot and cook it? I want to make it today but not sure how.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 12, 2009)

What kind of meat are you using? Also, Veggies?


----------



## mikki (Apr 12, 2009)

ham potatoes carrots onion celery and cabbage


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 12, 2009)

I would just put it all in a pot, and cover with some water and chicken stock. Bring to a low boil, and cook very slowly for up to  a couple of hours. Can also use a crock pot, if you have one. Cook on low for 3-4 hours. I think I'd leave the cabbage out until the last half hour on the stove, last hour in the crock pot.


----------



## mikki (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you gonna try it we'll see what happens


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 12, 2009)

Mikki - if you boil a ham & all those vegetables for 3-4 hours, I don't know about the ham (there are several different types - not all of them suited to "boiling"), but one thing I can definitely tell you is that those vegetables are going to disintegrate into total mush.

When I make a traditional "New England Boiled Dinner" using a corned beef, the beef is placed in a pot & covered by several inches with water, water is brought to a boil & then reduced to a simmer, & the meat is simmered for 3-4 hours depending on its size.  The vegetables (carrots, potatoes, turnips) aren't added until close to the end depending on how long each one takes to cook properly.  That means potatoes & turnips go in around the last 20 minutes (depending on size), carrots next at 15 (again depending on size), & cabbage - in string-tied wedges - the final 10.  (Although I really dislike boiled cabbage, so these days I prefer to thickly shred it & braise it in butter in a separate covered skillet.)


----------



## mikki (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks lynda and breezy- husband cooked it said it turned out good,added veggies at different intervals i don't eat the stuff but i guess it worked.


----------

